# Heartbroken



## luna88 (23 February 2014)

Hello I'm desperately after some help I've had my loan pony since jan and he has gone lame had the vet out who has done nerve blocks and has a ultra sound on Monday, vet thinks he has a old tendon sheath injury I'm all confused as well as being heart broken as I no his riding career hangs in the balance what do I do if he's no longer rideable give him back or keep him as a companion as I've grown to love this little pony more than ever as he's my first proper pony or have horse got better from injures like this and become happy hackers or do I face a life time of looking after a lame horse?


----------



## AdorableAlice (23 February 2014)

Oh dear, try not to worry too much just yet, let the vets come to a conclusion and then be led by them for the future.  I know it's not easy, I would be the worlds worst at coming to the worst conclusion far too hastily.

Fingers crossed the scan will not be as bad as feared.


----------



## luna88 (23 February 2014)

I'm hoping not but his pastens and fetlock is very descended and is very stiff in the mornings I'm hoping remedial shoes and maybe horse metacam might be all he needs glad I'm not the only one who always thinks the worst


----------



## littleshetland (28 February 2014)

Don't panic - It may not be as bad as you think!  I've had horses here that have been totally written off by the vet. one in particular - 15 years ago the vet advised euthanasia - these days he's out hunting!


----------



## Goya (1 March 2014)

If he is a Loan pony you must tell the owner .


----------



## Meowy Catkin (1 March 2014)

luna88 said:



			I'm hoping not but *his pastens and fetlock is very descended* and is very stiff in the mornings I'm hoping remedial shoes and maybe horse metacam might be all he needs glad I'm not the only one who always thinks the worst
		
Click to expand...

Is his fetlock and pastern like this (DSLD)?







You've had several threads about your loan horse, have you talked to the owner yet? 
Have you, the owner and the Vet got together to discuss the horse's prognosis?


----------



## luna88 (3 March 2014)

I have spoken spoken to the owner who has given me full permission to try and treat him as well as saying he's is now on permanent loan to me as yes that's what his fetlock looks like I have also spoken to my vet who is coming to do more ultrasounds tomorrow but even he has said the prognosis for him returning to work isn't looking good I'm just after advise as I no some people have had problems like this before and have sorted them I'm not here to be judged told I'm being silly as he is just a loan horse he maybe just a loan horse but he's my loan horse and that's how it's going to stay as he owner is very happy of h m to stay with me for the reminder of his days. 
And unfortunately owner lives away so is not around for vet visits but is putting her trust in me to make the right choices 









You've had several threads about your loan horse, have you talked to the owner yet? 
Have you, the owner and the Vet got together to discuss the horse's prognosis?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Auslander (3 March 2014)

luna88 said:



			I have spoken spoken to the owner who has given me full permission to try and treat him as well as saying he's is now on permanent loan to me 


that's how it's going to stay as he owner is very happy of h m to stay with me for the reminder of his days.
		
Click to expand...

I can't quite believe I'm reading this. So the pony is permanently lame, and the owner has basically given him to you? That is a massive mickey take - she's dodged having the problem back , and passed it over to you. Unless she is making significant contributions to his future vets bills, you've been taken for a mug.


----------



## *hic* (3 March 2014)

Reading some of the OP's other posts I suspect it's more that OP has told the owner how madly in love she is with the pony she's had for a few weeks and has pestered to get the pony signed over to her. OP has repeatedly said she will try all other options because she doesn't want to return the horse to owner because owner would pts.

edited to add: I just hope the OP has found out whether the insurance will cover any investigations and treatment.


----------



## luna88 (3 March 2014)

You are completely right jemima and yes insurance will cover it so at least I don't have bills to pay for!! Only came on here for advice not to be told I'm a mug as I won't put a healthy when not being ridden  happy horse to sleep y should he not deserve to live his days out in a field if that's what needs to happen?


----------



## Goldenstar (3 March 2014)

luna88 said:



			You are completely right jemima and yes insurance will cover it so at least I don't have bills to pay for!! Only came on here for advice not to be told I'm a mug as I won't put a healthy when not being ridden  happy horse to sleep y should he not deserve to live his days out in a field if that's what needs to happen?
		
Click to expand...

The insurance will cover it until you reach the limit or the year is up then the horse won't be covered for the issue and it will down to who ? The owner or you OP to pay the bills .


----------



## luna88 (3 March 2014)

We'll it will b up to me well it's lucky I'm a vet professional then lol


----------



## Auslander (3 March 2014)

luna88 said:



			You are completely right jemima and yes insurance will cover it so at least I don't have bills to pay for!! Only came on here for advice not to be told I'm a mug as I won't put a healthy when not being ridden  happy horse to sleep y should he not deserve to live his days out in a field if that's what needs to happen?
		
Click to expand...

My post was made out of concern for you. I didn't call you a mug - I said she was treating you like one.


----------



## luna88 (3 March 2014)

And she prob is the problem with me is I think I can fix everything and look after the animals haven't been looked after properly already had dentist farrier out and had to bulk him out a lot lol I no I'm clutching at straws hoping I can ride him but I no deep down he needs to retire but I can't send him bk to be killed I would never forgive myself


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (3 March 2014)

luna88 said:



			Hello I'm desperately after some help I've had my loan pony since jan and he has gone lame had the vet out who has done nerve blocks and has a ultra sound on Monday, vet thinks he has a old tendon sheath injury I'm all confused as well as being heart broken as I no his riding career hangs in the balance what do I do if he's no longer rideable give him back or keep him as a companion as I've grown to love this little pony more than ever as he's my first proper pony or have horse got better from injures like this and become happy hackers or do I face a life time of looking after a lame horse?
		
Click to expand...

If its any help my boy did his tendon sheath last April  He did not go lame immediately just a little short behind and a bit quieter than normal.  August started loads of test nerve blocks etc, after all the test are done we found the issue his tendon sheath.  He was given  steroids into the sheath and rested in box.   zooooooom forward to christmas he was back slowly in work walking 10 mins working up to 45.  Then accident on yard caused him to be off work again till 1 month ago (tendon unrelated). 

He started long reining for a while in walk over poles to strengthen the tendon, from 10 minutes working up to 45.   The vet came up last Thursday and now said he can trot, there is a little scar tissue that is all.  If it had not been for the accident on yard he would be back on full work by now more or less.  

Don't give up hope with your little guy.

By the way my boy will be back to sponsored rides in due course


----------



## Auslander (3 March 2014)

luna88 said:



			And she prob is the problem with me is I think I can fix everything and look after the animals haven't been looked after properly already had dentist farrier out and had to bulk him out a lot lol I no I'm clutching at straws hoping I can ride him but I no deep down he needs to retire but I can't send him bk to be killed I would never forgive myself
		
Click to expand...

You're talking to someone who took on a horse with multiple major problems - so I know where you're coming from.

Just be aware that if the problem is serious - retiring him may not be the kindest option. You need to be absolutely sure that he isn't suffering chronic pain, because if he is, then it may be better for him to be PTS.


----------



## luna88 (4 March 2014)

Had the vet out again today and it doesn't seem to be good new have ultra sounded higher up the leg and nerve blocked him ultrasound showed some bone changes up we're thee suspensory ligament joins and after nerve blocking went almost 100% sound and the difference in him was amazing he carried himself properly etc now to have X-rays on Friday but it sounds like he is in discomfort / pain with this leg and have no come to terms I may need to make a very difficult decision


----------



## Goldenstar (4 March 2014)

If he's going to be permanently lame you will have to get the owner to decide what's to happen next.
Very sad .


----------



## Meowy Catkin (4 March 2014)

I'm very sorry that the examination didn't go better.


----------



## *hic* (4 March 2014)

luna88 said:



			You are completely right jemima and yes insurance will cover it so at least I don't have bills to pay for!! Only came on here for advice not to be told I'm a mug as I won't put a healthy when not being ridden  happy horse to sleep y should he not deserve to live his days out in a field if that's what needs to happen?
		
Click to expand...

I didn't call you a mug, I have three horses who have had career-ending injuries still at home with me. I think you may fallen for him a bit hard and fast, I think you'll find the money runs out before you've exhausted the diagnostic possibilities and I think given the ridden problems you've been having it's probably better he lives with you as a field ornament. I think you also need to be certain that he has much more time without discomfort than in discomfort, I know we have to adapt things to accommodate my three but they don't often need pain relief - in fact one of them has never had or needed any!


----------



## *hic* (4 March 2014)

luna88 said:



			Had the vet out again today and it doesn't seem to be good new have ultra sounded higher up the leg and nerve blocked him ultrasound showed some bone changes up we're thee suspensory ligament joins and after nerve blocking went almost 100% sound and the difference in him was amazing he carried himself properly etc now to have X-rays on Friday but it sounds like he is in discomfort / pain with this leg and have no come to terms I may need to make a very difficult decision
		
Click to expand...

Well having now read your update FWIW I'd be inclined to see what happens if you give him a fairly hefty whack of bute daily and turn him out 24/7 and see how he goes. If he's field sound and seems happy and is moving well then I'd be inclined to video his movement and then reduce the bute by half over a week, keep him on that half dose for a week and video again and compare. If no change in movement and demeanour then I'd reduce again and do the video test again. If he can stay field sound with minimal medication then that's a good outcome. If you give him a year on Dr Green the situation may change - it's wonderful what going through all four seasons can do.

I think you need to get it very clear with the owner who has the final say though, and tbh if you're going to this much effort I'd get the horse signed over to you legally so that it is truly your decision on what happens with him.


----------



## lizbet (5 March 2014)

These injuries can take months to settle and evolve.It may all depend on the persons attitude to quality of life who is delivering the news to you and who you are asking as to what you should do.You seem to care for this horse and wish to give it a retirement.If that is the case aim for that and ask those relevant question for know and see how he goes.Ask how do you keep him field sound and safe.Spend your insurance money wisely and stock pile medication.Try some injection that will benifit the joints and tendons.instead of wasting money on scans and visits to tell you what you already know.If your not riding there may be things you can cut down on to help your budget.But do agree get him signed to you.Perhaps claim lose of use this money  may help you keep him.With this plan of yours in mind you can control the situation and see how things progress.If it turns out that you cannot manage the pain another story.Aim first to keep field sound if thats what you want.Take your time


----------



## luna88 (5 March 2014)

Thanks I have been monitoring him in his field he does limp but he's happy ears forward doing a little trot here and there seem stiff in the morning but that disappears by time I bring him in and at the moment he is loved and very much cherished and I will do anything I can to keep him happy on and he is still eating well like a horse lol I'm currently looking for land for him to retire to.


----------



## lizbet (5 March 2014)

Arrr ! Good luck x


----------

